# The Anthony Ellis program ("hardgainers gain muscle fast!")



## sparknote_s (Jan 29, 2005)

If you go to the stick thread "10 Things you Must do to Gain Mass" and scroll to the bottom of the post, there is a link to Anthony Ellis' weight gain program for 'skinny guys'. I'm a bit skeptical as to whether this is a rip off or not.

The reason I am skeptical first of all, is that when I click on the link at the bottom of that sticky thread, the page it takes you to (www.gainmusclefast.com) tries to put a trojan on my computer, but Norton AV stops it. This says one thing right away - SPAM site.

Second of all, I've never heard of anyone gaining 20 - 30 lbs of muscle in 3 months or less, without using steroids. You know the saying, "if its too good to be true, it probably is..."

Has anyone here actually bought his training manual, or know anyone that has? Ok, so probably not just anyone can even gain that much muscle, maybe only a few people have. But is the information in that manual information hard to get elsewhere? Aside from all the testimonials (fake or not), is the info you get from buying that useful? Meaning, would it be worth it to buy the stuff solely for the training programs/manual whether you gain as much weight as he claims?

Anyone got more info on this? Thanks.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 29, 2005)

Do a search


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2005)

the link goes here: www.ironmagazine.com/go/gainmass

and it is not a spam site.


----------



## sparknote_s (Jan 29, 2005)

Has anyone experienced such huge gains in such a short period of time, or know anyone that has? I mean, we're talking 10 lbs of muscle / month. Some of the testimonials say they've gained 10 lbs in just two weeks...does that seem normal?


----------



## LAM (Jan 29, 2005)

he was overtraining and malnurished then he started eating and training correctly and he gained some weight.  there is nothing revolutionary about his program.  there are much better books, etc. to spend your money on.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 29, 2005)

I gained 15 pounds in one month, eating till I would nearly vomit (or vomit) after each meal.  I ate healthy (moms a dietician) and lean meats.  My body fat went up 1.5% over the month.  So I think its possible to gain taht much weight, if you eat right and everything.  

I have tried to do this again, but I have only been able to gain 5lbs/month max each time, plus I cant stand the near puke feeling after each meal. 

-Jeff.


----------

